# Factory installed devices



## pappys (Jul 27, 2006)

My wifes van has a factory tuner with Sirius included. I also have a stand alone in my car. I have 2 questions:

1. Sometimes, when the car starts, the satellite doesn't pick up and their is the off air sound, and we can't get it to tune in. I have tried, in the past, to shut the engine off and then restart it. That works occasionally. ANy reason why the satellite does not come in when starting the vehicle periodically?

2. I would like to upgrade the factory mounted unit which includes the Sirius, CD and tape to a unit that functions all 3 but also has the capability of reading the now playing list from Sirius. RIght now, we can't read the display to see what is playing. My wife loves when she drives my car and can view the songs etc that is playing. Can I just buy a new unit and hook it to the already installed antenna and receiver? Do I have to buy a whole new unit, deactivate the old one and have a 2nd box? I would ratther not have to do the latter. I would like to buy a combo unit that does everything while keeping the existing antenna, etc. IF the unit can pause/rewind, that would be even better. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## pappys (Jul 27, 2006)

Help anyone?


----------

